# Tesco Vouchers For Goldsmiths - Longines Or Oris?



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

I would appreciate those with more knowledge than me passing on their advice and wisdom.

I've got about Â£600 of Tesco vouchers for Goldsmiths. Willing to add a few bob to top that up, but not an arm and a leg.

Only stipulation is it mustn't be quartz.

I've had a good look about their site and seem to be narrowing it down to either a Longines or an Oris.

In terms of Longines it looks like either the Conquest or Heritage.

In terms of Oris it looks like the Big Crown Pointer or BC3 Sportsman.

Therefore I've got 2 questions.

Which of these would you recommend and why?

Is there something else I should really be looking at? (i.e., including quartz, slightly cheaper price, slightly dearer price, etc.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

should get a hydroconquest for around that money that would be my choice


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

In that price range I would also go for either a Longines or Oris.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Longines vintage style diver about Â£1300 or Oris date pointer about &700 -would be my choices depending on cash input-let us know


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

i would foolishly use the 600 for a deposit and get interest free credit for about 3000 and get something really nice :naughty:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

LONGINES all the way, never been keen on Oris


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Doubt you can get credit with the vouchers.. otherwise i would have had a Rolex or Omega. Not sure if you can use them on pre-owned either?

It really is a matter of what you like the most, Longines and Oris are both good. Go in and have a look in the catalogue that they get, not the ones that we get if we request one from the manufacturer. I saw some things in the Oris one that i'd never seen before.

They can order something in if its already 'in the network' so you can look at it but if its not i was told if they ordered it i'd have to buy it..


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

bobbymonks said:


> LONGINES all the way, never been keen on Oris


ORIS all the way, never been keen on Longines.

Sorry man - had to do it.


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Opinion seems to be split on the Longines v. Oris issue.

For clarification, the vouchers can't be used for credit deals or pre-owned items so those ideas aren't an option.

I'm probably just edging toward the Longines at the moment - would need to add in about Â£80 cash.

Anybody actually owned a Conquest or Heritage? What are your opinions on them?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I've got a Longines, (although not a conquest or heritage) and have no complaints with the quality. I think they are great value for money


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

mercuryus said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > LONGINES all the way, never been keen on Oris
> ...


HA, HA .......... child.

Mine was an honest opinion relating to the question asked


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave O said:


> I've got a Longines, (although not a conquest or heritage) and have no complaints with the quality. I think they are great value for money


+1 I've got a flagship chrono, the cheapest watch I own, and its build quality, finish & time keeping is up there with my AP & VC. at 20th. of the cost










Sorry for the poor picture, but you get the idea


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got these two, both are equally excellent watches which that I`d happily recomend to anyone...

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels. & Oris Artelier, cal.623 (ETA 2859-2) 27 Jewels*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oris for me, easily too.

Sorry, but Longines have some terribly tacky watches in their collection, the Dolce Vita and Flagships look like things you see on market stalls. When I think of Longines, rightly or wrongly (& yes, it's probably wrongly) my thoughts are messed up by the tackiness/association.









I am very happy with Oris.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

I'd go for the Longines Hydroconquest. I think they're about Â£720 now - but still hell of a lot of watch for the money. My blue dial one is the watch that attracts the most interest from people when I'm out and about.










Also has one of the nicest casebacks I've seen


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Either are a good bet. Go with your model of choice.


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got these two, both are equally excellent watches which that I`d happily recomend to anyone...
> 
> *Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels. & Oris Artelier, cal.623 (ETA 2859-2) 27 Jewels*


mach - i really like that bracelet on the Longines!

It completely changes the look of the watch from the leather that is supplied as standard.

I also wasn't sure about the gold indices with a silver caseback, but the silver bracelet, instead of the leather, gives it a completely different look.

Can you supply details for it please?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pastmaster said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve got these two, both are equally excellent watches which that I`d happily recomend to anyone...
> ...


I know what you mean it`s like they were made for each other, even the build quality is good enough for the Longines :friends:

It was originally fitted on this Elysee I bought off Roy years ago...



Unfortunately I haven`t a clue where you could find one unless you keep an eye on ebay for a similar Elysee & swap the bracelet


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I've mentioned that before too!

Love the Longines on that bracelet, they were made for each other.

The ElysÃ©e is very unusual, strange case shape and not to my taste but the strap really transforms the heritage conquest.

What is the dial size on that Mach?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

86latour said:


> Yes, I've mentioned that before too!
> 
> Love the Longines on that bracelet, they were made for each other.
> 
> ...


The Heritage`s dial is 30mm,the case is 34mm excluding crown.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

This will probably not help at all!

I have several Oris' but only 2 Longines.

No reason for less Longines other than I buy what I like when I can.

All of the Oris including a BC3 are excellent watches and wear very well.

The Longines, a recent Spirit Chrono and a 1953/55 Conquest are like the Oris' in build quality and also wear very well.

Apart from a recent service on the Conquest (it is the same age as me OLD) I have had no problems with any of them.

I told you this would not help.

Can you spend the vouchers on the "Goldsmiths" website where they sometimes have good offers.

Buy what the heart tells you.

Good luck keep us updated.


----------

